# Class IV- Creeking in Ecuador February 4th



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Need a quick break from winter?

Small World Advenrures still has space on our Feb. 4th Class IV- Intro to Creeking trip. We'll focus on Ecuador's best Class III/IV technical rivers while giving pointers to help improve your boof, your boating scouting and many other aspects of creeking. 

If you can take 1 week off of work, we can get you 7 days of tropical paddling!

Check us out here: Ecuador whitewater kayaking trips

and email [email protected] if you have any questions!


----------

